# Does the trainer make the farm money or does the farm make the trainer money?



## Textan49 (Feb 13, 2015)

jaydiz said:


> This has been a topic that has come up a few times at our barn and would love to hear any thoughts or opinions!


 I would say it depends. A talented well known trainer would certainly be a financial asset to a barn and a very well established barn could be a real opportunity for a lesser known trainer


----------



## jaydiz (Mar 20, 2015)

Textan49 said:


> I would say it depends. A talented well known trainer would certainly be a financial asset to a barn and a very well established barn could be a real opportunity for a lesser known trainer


We have had trainers work for multiple farms and always wondered if they would do better working at one farm helping to build the clientele. Tha ks for the response!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Usually the farm/barn gets a kickback from the trainer for being able to use their facilities. It's a win/win situation.


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> Usually the farm/barn gets a kickback from the trainer for being able to use their facilities. It's a win/win situation.


This...usually the farm gets a percentage of what the trainer earns in return for usage of the facilities and horses – that percentage would vary depending on the skill level and such. 

On the flip side an extremely specialized or high-level instructor may be brought in by a barn for a short run and the farm may make *nothing* after paying for it (aka the students costs *just* covers the cost of the instructor), but it's to the benefit of the students. 

Basically, as others have already said, it really depends on the situation – however most run of the mill regular coaches working at a facility fall into the percentage of pay scenario.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Textan49 said:


> I would say it depends. A talented well known trainer would certainly be a financial asset to a barn and a very well established barn could be a real opportunity for a lesser known trainer


This. Hopefully it's a win/win situation for both. It's hard for a barn to make money without a trainer and it's harder for a trainer to not have their own barn.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Well if the trainer isn't getting anything out of it they wont' go and vice versa. I guess I'm a little confused by the question.

The answer is both though as mentioned in specialized cases (clinics, promotions, fundraisers) there may be benefits other than monetary.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I guess it would be both ideally. I think in the lower levels though the barn makes more profit off of the trainer, and the trainer uses the barn as a stepping stone. A lot of my peers in horse training got good starts by making less than minimum wage at a barn, but because they were good at their job and worked hard they made connections which allowed them to make more money and keep them (and the barn) on the payroll.


----------

